# Massey-Harris 44K Manual



## Harold K (Apr 3, 2019)

I couldn't find a digital format manual for my Massey-Harris 44K so I made one myself from a hard copy that I have. It is a searchable pdf.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Harold, first off, welcome to the forum! Very pleased to have you!

Please, if you would.... Go up to the colored bar at the top of any page here at the forum, and click "Manual's" and upon coming to the next screen, you'll see a button at the top right that says "Add Resource". Please click on that and follow the prompts to add your PDF file to our log of manuals. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Harold K (Apr 3, 2019)

Done. Thanks for the clear instructions on how to upload the manual to the correct area. I was not able to figure it out on my own so I posted it in the forum rather than not share it at all. Please feel free to delete my first attempt.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Harold and thanks for sharing!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Harold and thanks for sharing!


----------

